# Concerning large upper arms...



## Falcon (Jun 15, 2008)

I started to put this as a response to a thread in the clothing section that concerned someone appearing in public with her arms bared, but I thought it might be better placed here. 

And I haven't posted very much so I hope I'm not being presumptuous in starting this thread. Eh, anyway, here it is. As you can tell, I have this thing for a woman with large upper arms who consents to appear sleeveless in public. 



I feel her upper arms around me.
I feel their warmth,
their softness,
their smoothness,
their fullness,
their love.
I feel her hold me close within them, enveloping me.
I feel as though she'll never let me go.

I feel her thighs around me.
I feel their warmth,
their softness,
their smoothness,
their fullness,
their love.
I feel her hold me close within them, enveloping me.
I feel as though she'll never let me go.

And I feel like a man.


----------



## KendraLee (Jun 15, 2008)

For some reason I just want to say Thankyou


----------



## SocialbFly (Jun 15, 2008)

wellllllllllll Falcon, about time you posted something like this....from someone who has been a long time FA...it is awesome to hear what you think...and interesting....

thank you for starting this thread...maybe we can look at wearing sleeveless as something different, if more men like you posted more like this....

thanks again...


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jun 15, 2008)

Wow.

Wow.

What a beautiful poem.

Thank you for this.


----------



## Placebo (Jun 15, 2008)

Falcon said:


> I started to put this as a response to a thread in the clothing section that concerned someone appearing in public with her arms bared, but I thought it might be better placed here.
> 
> And I haven't posted very much so I hope I'm not being presumptuous in starting this thread. Eh, anyway, here it is. As you can tell, I have this thing for a woman with large upper arms who consents to appear sleeveless in public.
> 
> ...


I heartily endorse this post.


----------



## Risible (Jun 15, 2008)

Such sweet words, Falcon. Very nice.


----------



## Judge_Dre (Jun 15, 2008)

I too, love big upper arms. It's a very under appreciated body part, yet they are incredibly sensual. You poem accurately conveys what a FA feels when being embraced by such beautiful, soft arms.


----------



## KendraLee (Jun 15, 2008)

Its so great to hear people say nice things about arms. I wanted to show this picture as a comparison and also tell a story that has always pissed me off. the two in the pic are my sisters. The one in the middle was dating this guy who one night said to her "Wow, you have big arms". Well this of course flipped her out because SHE is sensitive about her arms. She never got over that guy saying that to her. Its things like this that make it hard for me and I'm sure others to let our arms be free. But screw that, I do it anyway, and my arms are 4 times the size as hers 

View attachment ktl.jpg


----------



## imfree (Jun 15, 2008)

Judge_Dre said:


> I too, love big upper arms. It's a very under appreciated body part, yet they are incredibly sensual. You poem accurately conveys what a FA feels when being embraced by such beautiful, soft arms.



Girls with big upper arms really do
give the best hugs.


----------



## Placebo (Jun 15, 2008)

KendraLee said:


> Its so great to hear people say nice things about arms. I wanted to show this picture as a comparison and also tell a story that has always pissed me off. the two in the pic are my sisters. The one in the middle was dating this guy who one night said to her "Wow, you have big arms". Well this of course flipped her out because SHE is sensitive about her arms. She never got over that guy saying that to her. Its things like this that make it hard for me and I'm sure others to let our arms be free. But screw that, I do it anyway, and my arms are 4 times the size as hers



Kendra, you've got GREAT arms. Perfecto. Don't let anyone tell you otherwise. Your sister, has.. tiny... arms. No idea why she would be buggin' out over a comment like that. I mean, I get it, but still :doh:

I feel the need to share a picture of my girlfriend at this moment (and her amazing arms, along with her amazing everything else too ). I also need to mention the fact that she is officially "Miss sleeveless shirt crusader"

From New Years Eve at Heavenly Bodies: 

View attachment IMG_1853_0044.jpg


----------



## Sugar Magnolia (Jun 15, 2008)

Very nice, Falcon!
I posted this in another place, but I feel the need to share it here and now, too:


FA in the making?
My little nephew makes fun of my fat, jiggly arms sometimes. He's not really mean about it - he'll just giggle if we're throwing a ball and sometimes squeezes them. 

The other day I was telling my mom that he makes fun of my fat arms. He overheard and came over all wide-eyed and said "That's what I loooooooooooove about women!!!"


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 15, 2008)

Falcon said:


> I started to put this as a response to a thread in the clothing section that concerned someone appearing in public with her arms bared, but I thought it might be better placed here.
> 
> And I haven't posted very much so I hope I'm not being presumptuous in starting this thread. Eh, anyway, here it is. As you can tell, I have this thing for a woman with large upper arms who consents to appear sleeveless in public.
> 
> ...



Nice! :happy:


----------



## fatgirl33 (Jun 15, 2008)

Finally, a thread dedicated to one of my favorite things! 

All those pictured are beautiful, too! :smitten:

Brenda


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jun 15, 2008)

That's a lovely photo of you and AM. 




Placebo said:


> Kendra, you've got GREAT arms. Perfecto. Don't let anyone tell you otherwise. Your sister, has.. tiny... arms. No idea why she would be buggin' out over a comment like that. I mean, I get it, but still :doh:
> 
> I feel the need to share a picture of my girlfriend at this moment (and her amazing arms, along with her amazing everything else too ). I also need to mention the fact that she is officially "Miss sleeveless shirt crusader"
> 
> From New Years Eve at Heavenly Bodies:


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jun 15, 2008)

Great story!! Aren't kids a hoot!?!? 






Sugar Magnolia said:


> Very nice, Falcon!
> I posted this in another place, but I feel the need to share it here and now, too:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SocialbFly (Jun 15, 2008)

pitcture needed to be posted here...  some of us do go sleeveless, specially with friends


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jun 15, 2008)

OMG......

A. D you are absolutely GORGEOUS in both of those pictures.... 

B. I want that girl's necklace!! (LOL)





SocialbFly said:


> pitcture needed to be posted here...  some of us do go sleeveless, specially with friends


----------



## SocialbFly (Jun 15, 2008)

i was just thinking how scary my hair looked after a day in the pool with no products, lol, shows ya what i was thinking, lol....


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jun 15, 2008)

Woo hoo for big arms!
View attachment 44178


View attachment 44179


View attachment 44180


View attachment 44181


View attachment 44182



LMFAO..I just noticed I'm turned the same direction in all these pics. Maybe that's my good side? I dunno.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jun 15, 2008)

Ugh..I'm sorry. I totally forgot to mention that I love the poem. Thanks for writing it


----------



## Jay West Coast (Jun 16, 2008)

Dude, I love the poem. Not just because I agree 110% with you over upper arms, but also because it inspired so many great pictures of them. 

Upper arms are one of the many parts of a fat woman's body that a skinny one's could never compete with. They are more beautiful in the way they look, the way they feel, and the way that move. As a man, its hard to imagine a woman adorned any other way.


----------



## Caine (Jun 16, 2008)

Great poem, I love it, glad SOMEONE wrote something, and it never ceases to draw me seeing a BBW with beautifully large arms, Kendra, you can show a thousand pics of you're arms in varies ways, angles and different clothes and I'd NEVER get sick of seeing them.
Placebo, lovely lovely Shot of you and AM together there, shes got fab arms as well.


----------



## KendraLee (Jun 16, 2008)

Placebo said:


> From New Years Eve at Heavenly Bodies:



beautiful picture and couple Placebo


----------



## KendraLee (Jun 16, 2008)

Sugar Magnolia said:


> Very nice, Falcon!
> I posted this in another place, but I feel the need to share it here and now, too:
> 
> 
> ...



I so adore this story Sugar Magnolia


----------



## bexy (Jun 16, 2008)

Falcon said:


> I started to put this as a response to a thread in the clothing section that concerned someone appearing in public with her arms bared, but I thought it might be better placed here.
> 
> And I haven't posted very much so I hope I'm not being presumptuous in starting this thread. Eh, anyway, here it is. As you can tell, I have this thing for a woman with large upper arms who consents to appear sleeveless in public.
> 
> ...




Thank you  and thank you for the rep. My arms are firmly on show as we speak and I am in work!! So the public are seeing me sleevless and I love it!


----------



## johnnny2005 (Jun 16, 2008)

Great poem and great pics ladies!!:bow:


----------



## Haunted (Jun 16, 2008)

Great Poem, It occurs to me that alot of the FA's her may be shy about starting Post's like this for fear of being seen as shallow as though we focus solely on the physical although there's alot more to BBW's Than just their appearance But the reason we are so attracted to BBW's is mainly do to their size and curves I actually have a similar thread i started about My Girl and how much i love her size, and i'v found that the ladies here really love reading about what we love about them and why


----------



## rockhound225 (Jun 16, 2008)

Wonderful poem, and it helped remind me how much I truly love my girlfriend's upper arms, and how soft and warm they feel when we hug and embrace.


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Jun 16, 2008)

Large upper arms are extremely sexy!


----------



## JMCGB (Jun 16, 2008)

Wonderful poem Falcon! :bow:


----------



## Gingembre (Jun 18, 2008)

That's a lovely poem, Falcon 

Placebo & AnnMarie - ace photo, really really nice of you both 

Nice arms everyone! I never go sleeveless (except I did a bit at my grad ball last week!) but that's also because my shoulders have been badly sunburned too many times for me to want to go sleeveless in the summer - I don't need my skin cancer risk increasing anymore! But I want someone to love my arms! *sulks* Lol!


----------



## AnnMarie (Jun 18, 2008)

Thanks everyone...  I think it looks like a prom picture... hahah, but the contrast between my arms the the size of his body is pretty interesting.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jun 18, 2008)

Pretty much the only time I *don't* go sleeveless in the summers now is when I'm at work (no sleeveless allowed there). If it were allowed, I'd be sleeveless 24/7.

I spent all of my childhood and my teenage years hiding my arms - wearing sleeveless clothing never fails to make me feel liberated.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jun 18, 2008)

Apologies to my friend Anna for cropping her out, but here's an example. I wore this for my graduation weekend last year. 

View attachment ivydaycropped.jpg


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Jun 18, 2008)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I spent all of my childhood and my teenage years hiding my arms - wearing sleeveless clothing never fails to make me feel liberated.



I was rather arm shy when I was younger. Now they are bigger than ever and I have no shame in showing them off.


----------



## Caine (Jun 18, 2008)

Wow, lovely lovely lovely arms BBM, and asalwaysyou look radiant.




BigBeautifulMe said:


> Apologies to my friend Anna for cropping her out, but here's an example. I wore this for my graduation weekend last year.
> 
> View attachment 44323


----------



## Caine (Jun 18, 2008)

BigCutieSasha said:


> I was rather arm shy when I was younger. Now they are bigger than ever and I have no shame in showing them off.



Sasha, you got beautiful written all over you and everywhere, and ESPECIALLY the arms. can't imagine you being shy at all EVER!


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jun 18, 2008)

Ginny what a lovely photo of you!!! 




BigBeautifulMe said:


> Apologies to my friend Anna for cropping her out, but here's an example. I wore this for my graduation weekend last year.
> 
> View attachment 44323


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Jun 19, 2008)

Falcon said:


> I started to put this as a response to a thread in the clothing section that concerned someone appearing in public with her arms bared, but I thought it might be better placed here.
> 
> And I haven't posted very much so I hope I'm not being presumptuous in starting this thread. Eh, anyway, here it is. As you can tell, I have this thing for a woman with large upper arms who consents to appear sleeveless in public.
> 
> ...




That was beautiful, man!

Yeah, I'm a sucker for nice soft upper arms on a gal too ~swoons~:happy:


Dennis


----------



## TheNowhereMan (Jun 23, 2008)

Beautiful! It is true, Angel Wings are fantastic ^_^


----------



## Markt (Jun 25, 2008)

KendraLee said:


> ... I do it anyway, and my arms are 4 times the size as hers



This is a fantastic picture of you (and your sisters)...Your arms look simply incredible.


----------



## Danyull (Jun 25, 2008)

That poem made me smile for some reason, not like, smiling cause I think it's funny, but because I agree with it.


----------



## Tina (Jun 25, 2008)

I think we'd look silly big everywhere but with thin arms. It's just more of the good stuff. Honeymoon trip to the Charles M. Schulz museum.


----------



## KendraLee (Jun 25, 2008)

Markt said:


> This is a fantastic picture of you (and your sisters)...Your arms look simply incredible.



Thankyou Mark


----------



## Caine (Jun 25, 2008)

Tina said:


> I think we'd look silly big everywhere but with thin arms. It's just more of the good stuff. Honeymoon trip to the Charles M. Schulz museum.



Wow Tina, you got some VERY lovely arms there, must be VERY soft and nice to touch, must have been a bit bigger once, but all the same you look quite wonderful and lovely!


----------



## Tina (Jun 26, 2008)

Thank you, Caine. And yes, they were bigger once. Not a lot, but a bit. Very soft skin runs in the family, fortunately. My husband adores my arms, so of course when it's warm out I go sleeveless when I can.


----------



## Tracy (Jun 26, 2008)

Very sweet & nice poem. Everyone looks fabulous in their pics.


----------



## JohnWylde (Jun 26, 2008)

Kendra


Can I say you have such perfect arms Great arms beautiful arms.

I do adore big arms they are just so sexxy - and I think they convey a feeling of strength in a lady too.

I also adore big thighs - another sexxy vision that is too often hidden

lil john

PS I am very happy to say that my gf is well endowed in both areas.











KendraLee said:


> Its so great to hear people say nice things about arms. I wanted to show this picture as a comparison and also tell a story that has always pissed me off. the two in the pic are my sisters. The one in the middle was dating this guy who one night said to her "Wow, you have big arms". Well this of course flipped her out because SHE is sensitive about her arms. She never got over that guy saying that to her. Its things like this that make it hard for me and I'm sure others to let our arms be free. But screw that, I do it anyway, and my arms are 4 times the size as hers


----------



## Caine (Jun 26, 2008)

Tina said:


> Thank you, Caine. And yes, they were bigger once. Not a lot, but a bit. Very soft skin runs in the family, fortunately. My husband adores my arms, so of course when it's warm out I go sleeveless when I can.



you outta be sleaveless always if its not too cold! Those arms should be out there ALWAYS!


----------



## Tina (Jun 27, 2008)

Ha. Thanks. Ironically, I get cold pretty easily, but it's been warm enough here that I'll be doing my share of sleeveless attire, Caine.


----------



## Caine (Jun 27, 2008)

HOORAY!!! I couldn't ask for anything better there , you an Kendra outta be able to ALWAYD be sleeveless regardless of conditions. You walk out the seasons should go, "Woah, theres Kendra/Tina, we need to make it comfy sleaveless temp for them!"


----------



## angel-1 (Jun 27, 2008)

Falcon said:


> I started to put this as a response to a thread in the clothing section that concerned someone appearing in public with her arms bared, but I thought it might be better placed here.
> 
> And I haven't posted very much so I hope I'm not being presumptuous in starting this thread. Eh, anyway, here it is. As you can tell, I have this thing for a woman with large upper arms who consents to appear sleeveless in public.
> 
> ...



OMG!!!!!!!!!! This is really good stuff, Falcon. I feel like that all the time. Awesome. Especially the part about feeling she'll never let me go. Ladies, love the pics. All of you look beautiful. AnnMarie, what's up with that dress? Gorgeous.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jun 28, 2008)

angel-1 said:


> OMG!!!!!!!!!! This is really good stuff, Falcon. I feel like that all the time. Awesome. Especially the part about feeling she'll never let me go. Ladies, love the pics. All of you look beautiful. AnnMarie, what's up with that dress? Gorgeous.




Thanks, Angel... it's a corset and skirt... I've had it for years and pull it out for special occasions every once in a while.


----------



## Falcon (Jun 28, 2008)

I remember seeing a Dennis the Menace comic strip a few years ago. His mom was standing at the door of their house next to a BBW friend of hers and Dennis was walking away from them in a daze, with stars circling his head. 

"Wow," he said, referring to his mom's friend, who was wearing a dress that showed her large upper arms, "when she hugs you, you stay hugged!" 

I liked it so much I cut it out and saved it. I still have it.


----------



## alison.victoria (Aug 14, 2008)

...So you guys really like arms? I have grown up HAAAAAAATING mine because they're so big. I would love to be able to wear a tank top out, but I don't want to hear mean comments and the like. Kudos to all of you who go out in tank tops with pride.  As weird as this may sound, it's really nice to see pictures of others who have big upper arms out and about and having fun. But I do have to ask... Do people make comments?


----------



## KendraLee (Aug 14, 2008)

alison.victoria said:


> ...So you guys really like arms? I have grown up HAAAAAAATING mine because they're so big. I would love to be able to wear a tank top out, but I don't want to hear mean comments and the like. Kudos to all of you who go out in tank tops with pride.  As weird as this may sound, it's really nice to see pictures of others who have big upper arms out and about and having fun. But I do have to ask... Do people make comments?



I really felt the need to answer you. I had an epiphany when I was thirty. I bought this really cute strappy tank top with beading on it. I figured I'd wear it under jackets or sweaters eventually. So one night I was going to a picnic with friends and it was an extremely gross muggy night. I started feeling resentful that I just couldnt wear what I liked and be comfortable. I just ended up coming to the realization that I can wear what I like and they are my arms and they are never going to go anywhere so in order to feel comfortable I have to take the first steps to make myself comfortable. I do admit it was uncomfortable at first and I felt like some were looking and wondering "what is she doing in that shirt" but that vibe mostly came from other women. Noone said anything though and my two best friends since high school (both skinny women) were nonchalant yet supportive about it which helped. I never looked back and now I buy what I like what makes me feel good regardless of sleeves
I only recently had a comment made by a fellow female co-worker. I was wearing a black strapless sundress and this co-worker went to my manager and asked her if she felt what I had on for work was appropriate because she didnt think it was according to the dress code(which she then checked and the dress code had nothing about strapless shirts or dresses). My manager completely supported me (and she's like maybe 100 lbs). This fellow co-workers comment didnt upset me in the typical sense though because I don't feel her comments were made out of disgust since she is also a fat woman who has hit on me in the past. I guess all that skin was just too much for her to handle while at work.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Aug 14, 2008)

alison.victoria said:


> ...So you guys really like arms? I have grown up HAAAAAAATING mine because they're so big. I would love to be able to wear a tank top out, but I don't want to hear mean comments and the like. Kudos to all of you who go out in tank tops with pride.  As weird as this may sound, it's really nice to see pictures of others who have big upper arms out and about and having fun. But I do have to ask... Do people make comments?



My.upper.arms.are HUUUUGE! it's the one feature I am most self concious about. Belly showing? Who cares. Chin hairs? Whateva. My arm is peeking out? OMGWTFNOYBWCTSFUAD!!!!! I'm okay going sleeveless at BBW events but in general I don't like to show 'em.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Aug 14, 2008)

LillyBBBW said:


> My.upper.arms.are HUUUUGE! it's the one feature I am most self concious about. Belly showing? Who cares. Chin hairs? Whateva. My arm is peeking out? OMGWTFNOYBWCTSFUAD!!!!! I'm okay going sleeveless at BBW events but in general I don't like to show 'em.



Lilly you have lovely arms! They match the rest of you...

I sort of wish mine were bigger -- they are by no means small, but I like the way they swing back and forth when I wave...I just want an added effect.


----------



## imfree (Aug 14, 2008)

LillyBBBW said:


> My.upper.arms.are HUUUUGE! it's the one feature I am most self conscious about. Belly showing? Who cares. Chin hairs? Whateva. My arm is peeking out? OMGWTFNOYBWCTSFUAD!!!!! I'm okay going sleeveless at BBW events but in general I don't like to show 'em.
> ..................image snipped.......................



Aaaaaaaagh!!!, Damn!!!, the system won't let me
rep you for that lovely smile, Lilly. Someone
PLEASE rep that lovely lady for me!!!


----------



## furious styles (Aug 14, 2008)

imfree said:


> Aaaaaaaagh!!!, Damn!!!, the system won't let me
> rep you for that lovely smile, Lilly. Someone
> PLEASE rep that lovely lady for me!!!



got her for ya.


----------



## imfree (Aug 14, 2008)

mfdoom said:


> got her for ya.



Thanks, Mfdoom. I'll rep you when I can, Lilly.


----------



## JohnWylde (Aug 14, 2008)

Wow Lilly Your arms are simply divine!

I love big upper arms - I find them so sexxy.
I think it may be because I adore strong women and I find large biceps very attractive - even tho my BBW friends tell em its not all muscle lol.

I'm so glad you show those lovely arms.

Now its down to all the other lovely BBWs to show those arms.

John W




LillyBBBW said:


> My.upper.arms.are HUUUUGE! it's the one feature I am most self concious about. Belly showing? Who cares. Chin hairs? Whateva.  My arm is peeking out? OMGWTFNOYBWCTSFUAD!!!!! I'm okay going sleeveless at BBW events but in general I don't like to show 'em.


----------



## Caine (Aug 14, 2008)

LillyBBBW said:


> My.upper.arms.are HUUUUGE! it's the one feature I am most self concious about. Belly showing? Who cares. Chin hairs? Whateva. My arm is peeking out? OMGWTFNOYBWCTSFUAD!!!!! I'm okay going sleeveless at BBW events but in general I don't like to show 'em.



Lilly, you have WONDERFUL huge arms, Idon't know why you would cover them up!


----------



## alison.victoria (Aug 14, 2008)

KendraLee said:


> I really felt the need to answer you. I had an epiphany when I was thirty. I bought this really cute strappy tank top with beading on it. I figured I'd wear it under jackets or sweaters eventually. So one night I was going to a picnic with friends and it was an extremely gross muggy night. I started feeling resentful that I just couldnt wear what I liked and be comfortable. I just ended up coming to the realization that I can wear what I like and they are my arms and they are never going to go anywhere so in order to feel comfortable I have to take the first steps to make myself comfortable. I do admit it was uncomfortable at first and I felt like some were looking and wondering "what is she doing in that shirt" but that vibe mostly came from other women. Noone said anything though and my two best friends since high school (both skinny women) were nonchalant yet supportive about it which helped. I never looked back and now I buy what I like what makes me feel good regardless of sleeves
> I only recently had a comment made by a fellow female co-worker. I was wearing a black strapless sundress and this co-worker went to my manager and asked her if she felt what I had on for work was appropriate because she didnt think it was according to the dress code(which she then checked and the dress code had nothing about strapless shirts or dresses). My manager completely supported me (and she's like maybe 100 lbs). This fellow co-workers comment didnt upset me in the typical sense though because I don't feel her comments were made out of disgust since she is also a fat woman who has hit on me in the past. I guess all that skin was just too much for her to handle while at work.



That's awesome.  I actually bought a "tube top" thingy a few weeks ago at Fashion Bug because I thought it was really cute, and just figured that I could wear it under one of the little jackets I have. I so want to wear it out in public without the jacket, but I'm pretty much scared to. Lol. And the problem is, my wedding dress is strapless! So I need to just get over myself and try and do it. I kind of made an improvement because I'm getting a big memorial tattoo on my back, so I wore the tube top to the tattoo parlor and obviously could not wear a jacket over that. No one said anything, and even though my tattoo artist was a skinny little dude, the other artist there was a bigger guy, so I felt kinda comfortable. Haha. 

I guess I'll post my pics, even though I'm nervous about it in a place I should NOT be... Here's me at the David's Bridal when we got the dress.









And here's a pic of me in the shirt I bought and like. I think the thing I hate most about my arms is the fact that the right one is bigger than the left, and I dunno why.


----------



## alison.victoria (Aug 14, 2008)

LillyBBBW said:


> My.upper.arms.are HUUUUGE! it's the one feature I am most self concious about. Belly showing? Who cares. Chin hairs? Whateva. My arm is peeking out? OMGWTFNOYBWCTSFUAD!!!!! I'm okay going sleeveless at BBW events but in general I don't like to show 'em.



LOL, oh Lord, I am the SAAAME way! And you are GORGEOUS!!


----------



## tink977 (Aug 14, 2008)

alison.victoria said:


> ...So you guys really like arms? I have grown up HAAAAAAATING mine because they're so big. I would love to be able to wear a tank top out, but I don't want to hear mean comments and the like. Kudos to all of you who go out in tank tops with pride.  As weird as this may sound, it's really nice to see pictures of others who have big upper arms out and about and having fun. But I do have to ask... Do people make comments?



I have really big upper arms. Its the body part I HATE the worst. I got stretch marks on my arms before I got them anywhere and for a long time I wouldn't show my arms. Now, I rarely cover them. I wear tank tops, halter toips and tube tops all the time. I still HATE my arms, but I figure its freaking HOT out and I'm not really covering the fact they they are big by covering them with fabric. I have had people make comments...men mostly....I've been in bars where men will say things like "you have big arms". Really? Thats news to me!!!!! I hate when people touch my arms. But just a few weeks ago, my nephew is 7, started sqeezing the fat hanging from my arm and he says "your arms are really squishy" and I said "that's because I'm fat" and he said "you aren't fat. I like you arms" and proceeded to squeeze them again. It made me smile.


----------



## intraultra (Aug 14, 2008)

I have a hard time looking at my large arms as beautiful and so reading this was especially nice for me. I do not generally let them go bare...but this photo shows their fullness:






Thank you so much for writing and sharing. I really never thought they could be something that people actually appreciate.


----------



## alison.victoria (Aug 14, 2008)

tink977 said:


> I have really big upper arms. Its the body part I HATE the worst. I got stretch marks on my arms before I got them anywhere and for a long time I wouldn't show my arms. Now, I rarely cover them. I wear tank tops, halter toips and tube tops all the time. I still HATE my arms, but I figure its freaking HOT out and I'm not really covering the fact they they are big by covering them with fabric. I have had people make comments...men mostly....I've been in bars where men will say things like "you have big arms". Really? Thats news to me!!!!! I hate when people touch my arms. But just a few weeks ago, my nephew is 7, started sqeezing the fat hanging from my arm and he says "your arms are really squishy" and I said "that's because I'm fat" and he said "you aren't fat. I like you arms" and proceeded to squeeze them again. It made me smile.



Yeah, that's kind of the realization I came to a few months ago. I looked at myself in the mirror and was like, "Damn, you can tell my arms are fat even when I have sleeves!" So that's what kind of started my interest in trying to wear sleeveless shirts or even shirts that end above my elbow out in public. I used to not wear anything besides 3/4 length sleeves, no matter how hot it was!! 

I used to actually wear the sleeves because I was an emo kid when I was younger and have a lot of scars. But now, I'm not as worried about it because the scars are a part of me, and if I didn't go through all of that crap when I was a kid, I wouldn't be where I am today. Now I just really hate the stretch marks and the cellulite. :/


----------



## alison.victoria (Aug 14, 2008)

intraultra said:


> I have a hard time looking at my large arms as beautiful and so reading this was especially nice for me. I do not generally let them go bare...but this photo shows their fullness:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awww, you are so pretty! And I am so glad that there are other people here who are willing to write and share, because it's really making me feel better about myself, and I hope it's doing the same for everyone else.


----------



## tink977 (Aug 14, 2008)

And that my friend is why I have just purchase my very first bikini...haven't worn it yet....but its in my future....I am embracing my body in all of its glory


----------



## intraultra (Aug 14, 2008)

alison.victoria said:


> Awww, you are so pretty! And I am so glad that there are other people here who are willing to write and share, because it's really making me feel better about myself, and I hope it's doing the same for everyone else.



Thank you! & you look great in the strapless gown, I should have said. I hope more people contribute to this thread.


----------



## Kareda (Aug 14, 2008)

Reading this is helping me as well. I despise my arms. I'll never forget I was hanging out with my boyfriend's friends one day wearing a green sleeveless turtleneck, in the library during 9th grade year. And one commented to me " Damn you got big guns" The other replied in the same manner. Ever since then- I cover them. To me, they are my worse attribute. I have many cute sleeveless shirts but I have sweaters, dusters, and shrugs to go over them.

So I'll gain my confidence here-its a start. Forgive me- Ive been at work all day and on my feet- Im TIRED!








*BTW- Allison- Gorgeous Dress- You are going to make one BEAUTIFUL Bride. 

intraultra & Lilly- your arms match your bodies perfectly! Very Nice.*
_
(Why Oh Why can I find beauty in other people, but not myself?  )_


----------



## ignorantmonkey (Aug 14, 2008)

KendraLee said:


> Its so great to hear people say nice things about arms. I wanted to show this picture as a comparison and also tell a story that has always pissed me off. the two in the pic are my sisters. The one in the middle was dating this guy who one night said to her "Wow, you have big arms". Well this of course flipped her out because SHE is sensitive about her arms. She never got over that guy saying that to her. Its things like this that make it hard for me and I'm sure others to let our arms be free. But screw that, I do it anyway, and my arms are 4 times the size as hers




Hi...as a man always loving BBWS....I have always loved your kind of arms...I can kiss 'em for ages...I agree with the guy's poem...I am a true BBW lover, never a closet one....Maybe someday you could let me do a nice drawing...Check myspace page for some samples of my work:
http://www.myspace.com/manuelbarrancos
Best regards!
MB


----------



## KendraLee (Aug 14, 2008)

alison.victoria said:


> That's awesome.  I actually bought a "tube top" thingy a few weeks ago at Fashion Bug because I thought it was really cute, and just figured that I could wear it under one of the little jackets I have. I so want to wear it out in public without the jacket, but I'm pretty much scared to. Lol. And the problem is, my wedding dress is strapless! So I need to just get over myself and try and do it. I kind of made an improvement because I'm getting a big memorial tattoo on my back, so I wore the tube top to the tattoo parlor and obviously could not wear a jacket over that. No one said anything, and even though my tattoo artist was a skinny little dude, the other artist there was a bigger guy, so I felt kinda comfortable. Haha.
> 
> I guess I'll post my pics, even though I'm nervous about it in a place I should NOT be... Here's me at the David's Bridal when we got the dress.
> 
> ...


You and your dress look gorgeous. Its great that your dress is strapless. 
I feel that sometimes when I try to cover myself the bulkiness of clothes can just make me feel bigger. For instance I hate when the winter is coming and its colder out and I have to wear more clothes. All those clothes just make me feel puffier and closed in and that makes me feel fatter and in the summer with my skin bare and exposed I fell freer and thinner. Does that make sense to anyone?


----------



## ignorantmonkey (Aug 14, 2008)

SocialbFly said:


> pitcture needed to be posted here...  some of us do go sleeveless, specially with friends



WOW!!!!....Just amazing!!!!!
Check my drawings:
http://www.myspace.com/manuelbarrancos


----------



## ignorantmonkey (Aug 14, 2008)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Apologies to my friend Anna for cropping her out, but here's an example. I wore this for my graduation weekend last year.
> 
> View attachment 44323



WOW!!!!!....Beautiful!!!!...Check my drawings:
http://www.myspace.com/manuelbarrancos


----------



## KendraLee (Aug 14, 2008)

To all the beautiful women who've bared their arms in this thread, You Rock! 

View attachment k2.jpg


----------



## Victim (Aug 14, 2008)

A BBW hug would just not be the same without the big luscious arms wrapping around you and pulling you into their breasts and belly, completing the process of them completely engulfing you and sending you briefly to a heavenly place.


----------



## TallFatSue (Aug 14, 2008)

LillyBBBW said:


> My.upper.arms.are HUUUUGE! it's the one feature I am most self concious about. Belly showing? Who cares. Chin hairs? Whateva. My arm is peeking out? OMGWTFNOYBWCTSFUAD!!!!! I'm okay going sleeveless at BBW events but in general I don't like to show 'em.


After careful consideration, my husband has decided that he likes large upper arms, especially when we're wrasslin' and I have Art in a headlock.


----------



## alison.victoria (Aug 14, 2008)

Aww, thanks for all the compliments, you guys. 

And Karenda, I know what you mean about being able to find the beauty in others but not in yourself. I've done that my entire life. Lol. I guess I just haven't heard enough compliments or something over the years, so I figure that I must not be anything worth liking. Or something like that... Haha.


----------



## Ash (Aug 14, 2008)

I think I posted this one in another thread. 

View attachment ashrey.jpg


I was afraid to show my arms for a long time. I thought people would stare or comment on how huge they were or something. But I found that, in general, people aren't paying attention to things like that. I've never once gotten a comment on my bare arms at all, no matter where I am. I think you'll find that, once you go out wearing your tube top the first time and refuse to care if anyone is looking, you'll wonder why you haven't been doing it all along. 

It's HOT out there. There's no reason to suffer and sweat and be miserable. Try going sleeveless to the grocery store or Target or something, where everyone is busy and you're not the center of attention. You'll start to notice that it's really not a big deal to anyone but you!

Good luck!

By the way, Allison.V, you look gorgeous in those photos! Your dress is beautiful!


----------



## imfree (Aug 14, 2008)

Victim said:


> A BBW hug would just not be the same without the big luscious arms wrapping around you and pulling you into their breasts and belly, completing the process of them completely engulfing you and sending you briefly to a heavenly place.



Amen!!!, I've never heard it put better! It is a
scientific fact that plush-bodied people who
are at peace with their bodies, really do give
the best hugs.


----------



## olwen (Aug 14, 2008)

alison.victoria said:


> ...So you guys really like arms? I have grown up HAAAAAAATING mine because they're so big. I would love to be able to wear a tank top out, but I don't want to hear mean comments and the like. Kudos to all of you who go out in tank tops with pride.  As weird as this may sound, it's really nice to see pictures of others who have big upper arms out and about and having fun. But I do have to ask... Do people make comments?



I go sleeveless all the time in the summer. I was just thinking earlier today that I need more dressy tank tops actually. My arms seem to be the largest thing about me so finding shirts that fit them is damn near impossible. Anyways, people never make comments. Sometimes they do look, especially on the subway if I have to reach up to grab the bar to hold on, but I just don't have the energy to care. They could be thinking "Damn, look at her huge arms." ::gasp:: or "Damn, look at her huge arms." ::drool:: Either way is fine by me.

Edit: I can't believe I've never come across this thread before. All the ladies look lovely in the pics. Makes me wish I had one to post.


----------



## Caine (Aug 14, 2008)

Ashley said:


> I think I posted this one in another thread.
> 
> View attachment 47816
> 
> ...



And thats the way it outta be! You got cute lovely Arms ashley, keep em in the open!!!


----------



## Caine (Aug 14, 2008)

alison.victoria said:


> That's awesome.  I actually bought a "tube top" thingy a few weeks ago at Fashion Bug because I thought it was really cute, and just figured that I could wear it under one of the little jackets I have. I so want to wear it out in public without the jacket, but I'm pretty much scared to. Lol. And the problem is, my wedding dress is strapless! So I need to just get over myself and try and do it. I kind of made an improvement because I'm getting a big memorial tattoo on my back, so I wore the tube top to the tattoo parlor and obviously could not wear a jacket over that. No one said anything, and even though my tattoo artist was a skinny little dude, the other artist there was a bigger guy, so I felt kinda comfortable. Haha.
> 
> I guess I'll post my pics, even though I'm nervous about it in a place I should NOT be... Here's me at the David's Bridal when we got the dress.
> 
> ...



Allison, you do have HOT HOT Arms, in addition to being an absolute cutie too, the weeding dress looks stunning on you there, and I do think going armless in it is the way to go!


----------



## Caine (Aug 14, 2008)

intraultra said:


> I have a hard time looking at my large arms as beautiful and so reading this was especially nice for me. I do not generally let them go bare...but this photo shows their fullness:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



well, I can definately say I can appreciate you taking the time to show off on here, you do have a cute figure and amazing arms there


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Aug 14, 2008)

Caine said:


> Allison, you do have HOT HOT Arms, in addition to being an absolute cutie too, the weeding dress looks stunning on you there, and I do think going armless in it is the way to go!





I think I would prefer to see her go _sleeveless_.


----------



## Caine (Aug 14, 2008)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I think I would prefer to see her go _sleeveless_.



hey, I second that motion BBme, Allison is adorable and she does have lovely arms, as do you BBme


----------



## JMCGB (Aug 14, 2008)

intraultra said:


> I have a hard time looking at my large arms as beautiful and so reading this was especially nice for me. I do not generally let them go bare...but this photo shows their fullness:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You have gorgeous arms. And I love those glasses too. Very sexy!


----------



## Pixelpops (Aug 15, 2008)

I have huge arms.. I'm not so fond of them, but I can't seem to keep them covered, curse this warm weather!


----------



## alison.victoria (Aug 15, 2008)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I think I would prefer to see her go _sleeveless_.



ROFL!!

Thanks guys, for all the compliments. It makes me feel better.  I have no choice but to go sleeveless today, at least for a little while, because I'm getting my tattoo shaded in. LOL.


----------



## Tad (Aug 15, 2008)

alison.victoria said:


> I guess I'll post my pics, even though I'm nervous about it in a place I should NOT be... Here's me at the David's Bridal when we got the dress.



Awww, you look so great! You're going to be a knock out walking down the aisle  (when is the big day, BTW?)

Also, maybe that can be an incentive to wear the tube top: to get a little sun on your shoulders, in preparation for the wedding dress? It doesn't look like your face or arms are all that tan or that there are real tan lines, so its no fashion crisis *L* Just maybe one more thing you can use to help yourself actually wear it out and about. 

(this is on my mind because for a wedding we are attending in a few weeks, my wife bought her first ever sleeveless/strappy dress, which has forced her to buy her first in over a decade tank tops, because she did have a real 'farmer's tan' which she wanted to even out at least a little. And yah, she's not a fan of her upper arms either *sigh* They look great to my eyes.).

-Ed


----------



## alison.victoria (Aug 15, 2008)

edx said:


> Awww, you look so great! You're going to be a knock out walking down the aisle  (when is the big day, BTW?)
> 
> Also, maybe that can be an incentive to wear the tube top: to get a little sun on your shoulders, in preparation for the wedding dress? It doesn't look like your face or arms are all that tan or that there are real tan lines, so its no fashion crisis *L* Just maybe one more thing you can use to help yourself actually wear it out and about.
> 
> ...



May 2nd, 2009. So it's a ways away. I'd be more okay with my arms if they were a bit more toned.

And I actually bought a strapless bathing suit to get rid of my tan lines. LOL. I'm actually pretty dark right now, but I wasn't when the dress was purchased. I'm going to have to go tanning a few months before the wedding to make sure I'm more tan, though. That's what I love about being dark-haired... I can pull off a tan in early May and not look COMPLETELY ridiculous. Haha.


----------



## Mikey (Aug 15, 2008)

My wife is sensitive about her arms and always wears sleeves. No matter how much I tell her I think they are hot...she covers them...until nighty time...so every night there is something to look forward to! :smitten:

The whole arm adoration is relatively new in my development as an fa...just when I thought I had it all figured out...

Maybe we should rename this thread..."A Call To Arms"


----------



## NoWayOut (Aug 15, 2008)

Ashley, your arms are huge. They're also beautiful.


----------



## dragorat (Aug 15, 2008)

*All of you are beautiful.The size of your arms fit right in with the size of your bodies.You're bodies are round,soft & cuddly & so are they.Ali,you will make a very beautiful bride.I could NOT picture a BBW of ANY size looking good with skinny little arms.Love you all for sharing...*


----------



## Mauiboy (Aug 15, 2008)

Don't sweat it Pixelpops. You look lovely and have fantastic arms. 

If you got it... flaunt it.

Looking good girl!


----------



## Caine (Aug 15, 2008)

Pixelpops said:


> I have huge arms.. I'm not so fond of them, but I can't seem to keep them covered, curse this warm weather!



oh BLESS the warm weather, you got lovely arms Pixel, never hide, DISPLAY!


----------



## Caine (Aug 15, 2008)

alison.victoria said:


> ROFL!!
> 
> Thanks guys, for all the compliments. It makes me feel better.  I have no choice but to go sleeveless today, at least for a little while, because I'm getting my tattoo shaded in. LOL.



Toned, BIGGER and jiggly still, either way, you do strike a VERY lovely figure Alison, and I wouldn't have you change it how it is, you're fiancee is a VERY lucky man to have a beautiful gal with such lovely arms!


----------



## chocolate desire (Aug 17, 2008)

I would show off my upper arms but the photo is to big for Dims


----------



## Caine (Aug 17, 2008)

chocolate desire said:


> I thought it was my turn to show off my upper arms as well.



Where is teh lovely, jiggly arms ?


----------



## alison.victoria (Aug 17, 2008)

Caine said:


> Toned, BIGGER and jiggly still, either way, you do strike a VERY lovely figure Alison, and I wouldn't have you change it how it is, you're fiancee is a VERY lucky man to have a beautiful gal with such lovely arms!



I really do wish they would be SMALLER and LESS jiggly, hence the "toned" thing.


----------



## Caine (Aug 17, 2008)

alison.victoria said:


> I really do wish they would be SMALLER and LESS jiggly, hence the "toned" thing.



Allison, don't fret! You have a VERY lovely figure and arms, keep em as is, and you're always gona make me ligh headed and into a mindless adorer


----------



## alison.victoria (Aug 17, 2008)

Caine said:


> Allison, don't fret! You have a VERY lovely figure and arms, keep em as is, and you're always gona make me ligh headed and into a mindless adorer



Ultimately, I have to do what makes ME happy, though.


----------



## Caine (Aug 17, 2008)

alison.victoria said:


> Ultimately, I have to do what makes ME happy, though.



THATS whats most important always, but just remember, theres alot of us that love your jiggly arms Allison


----------



## alison.victoria (Aug 17, 2008)

Caine said:


> THATS whats most important always, but just remember, theres alot of us that love your jiggly arms Allison



Well, if you guys want to pay me to keep them... LOL. But if not, I am doing what makes me happy and what I'd feel comfortable with.


----------



## BlackKnight1239 (Aug 17, 2008)

Ashley said:


> I think I posted this one in another thread.
> 
> *see picture*



Haha, so cute!

Big arms are always a nice feature on a woman, in my opinion. Fun to look at, fun to play with, can't beat 'em. Haha.


----------



## JohnWylde (Aug 18, 2008)

I can solve that problem Renee 

Here is a photo of Your beautiful big arms.
I do adore those strong muscles of Yours - You just have the sexiest arms of all.

lil john :kiss2:





chocolate desire said:


> I would show off my upper arms but the photo is to big for Dims



View attachment Renee with flowers.jpg


----------



## chocolate desire (Aug 18, 2008)

What would I ever do without you My sweet lover?
Thank you so very much for posting that pic for me.:kiss2:


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Aug 18, 2008)

Pixelpops said:


> I have huge arms.. I'm not so fond of them, but I can't seem to keep them covered, curse this warm weather!


Totally great superheroine pose! Pix looks mighty and benevolent here!:bow::wubu:


----------



## Flyin Lilac (Aug 18, 2008)

I got deja vu 'cause I _know _I've seen a big arms thread somewhere before, and I posted on it, but I'll do it again if it helps someone else.

I have hated my arms forever, partly because of the fat but mostly because of the stretchmarks that go from my arms up to my shoulders and across most of my upper back. I wouldn't wear sleeveless shirts or tanks tops because I was so self-conscious, and as a result I'd be sweating to death and getting a farmer tan and being _miserable_.

Enter Ann Marie and Heather, who offered some incredibly useful (and true) logic: _Your arms are fat whether they're covered or not, and covering them isn't going to "fool" people into thinking you have skinny arms, so just wear whatever the hell you please and enjoy feeling comfortable. _They also pointed out that there are lots of guys out there who actually love big arms, as evidenced by the male-perspective responses we've seen here in this thread.

So I took baby steps --- started wearing sleeveless shirts or tank tops on my days off when I knew I wouldn't be out in public much. Then I wore them to friends' houses or when I went to visit family, or to the store. Guess what? No one said a word, unless it was "Oh wow what a _cute _shirt." If people stared, I didn't really notice. Gradually I got less and less worried about it and focused on comfort, and started wearing them to work. Guess what? All anyone said was "Oh wow what a _cute _shirt" or "Holy _crap _are you tan!" No stares, no gasps of fright or disgust. Then for the true test I wore one onstage when our band played in front of about 1500 people. Guess what? Yeah, you got it. And I had the time of my life, plus I was _comfortable _on a really hot day at an outdoor gig.

This is not to say I don't still feel twinges of self-consciousness about it; I still worry sometimes that people are scrutinizing every roll of fat or stretch mark, but ultimately it comes down to being comfortable and not suffering in your clothing just because you don't have Angelina arms. If I learn nothing else from Ann Marie and Heather, I will never forget _that _pearl of wisom.

Be brave, relax, have fun. You'll catch yourself not even thinking about it after a while.

Here's my visual aide to my testimonial: 

View attachment swim3.JPG


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Aug 18, 2008)

Flyin Lilac said:


> I got deja vu 'cause I _know _I've seen a big arms thread somewhere before, and I posted on it, but I'll do it again if it helps someone else.
> 
> I have hated my arms forever, partly because of the fat but mostly because of the stretchmarks that go from my arms up to my shoulders and across most of my upper back. I wouldn't wear sleeveless shirts or tanks tops because I was so self-conscious, and as a result I'd be sweating to death and getting a farmer tan and being _miserable_.
> 
> ...


 I'd just seen this pic on the latest Recent Pix Thread and LOVED it. The human community cries out for female leadership and big arms are a positive visual signifier.:bow:


----------



## LillyBBBW (Aug 18, 2008)

Thanks so much for that testimonial Flyin, it has really helped me. Saturday I went sleeveless to a family reunion. My mother is a huge fat phobe and has been giving me such a hard time lately. Feeling totally beat down from all the drama I decided to form a hostile takeover of my self worth and went sleeveless to the cookout. Nobody gasped in horror or behaved as if I was an embarassment to the family. In fact I had the best time I've ever had at a family reunion in years and one of my brother's friends tried to pick me up! I guess my arms aren't as scary as I thought.

And Flyin, your smile could shame the sunrise. Beautiful picture, and a gorgeous woman.


----------



## imfree (Aug 18, 2008)

Flyin Lilac said:


> I got deja vu 'cause I _know _I've seen a big arms thread somewhere before, and I posted on it, but I'll do it again if it helps someone else.--------------snipped----------------------
> I will never forget _that _pearl of wisdom.
> 
> Be brave, relax, have fun. You'll catch yourself not even thinking about it after a while.
> ...



Wow, Flyin Lylac, you are very lovely. A free mind is an
inner beauty that shines outwardly(hahaha, I just made
up another quote.).


----------



## alison.victoria (Aug 18, 2008)

Flyin Lilac said:


> I got deja vu 'cause I _know _I've seen a big arms thread somewhere before, and I posted on it, but I'll do it again if it helps someone else.
> 
> I have hated my arms forever, partly because of the fat but mostly because of the stretchmarks that go from my arms up to my shoulders and across most of my upper back. I wouldn't wear sleeveless shirts or tanks tops because I was so self-conscious, and as a result I'd be sweating to death and getting a farmer tan and being _miserable_.
> 
> ...



I've been wearing tank tops around the house for a while, and just recently have I started to wear them at my parents' house and while driving. I would love to be able to just go into a store with a tank top, but I haven't been able to get up the guts. LOL. I have those kind of stretch marks too, and it SUCKS.  I think that's probably one of my main fears, besides the unevenness and cellulite. I should just get over it and do it, because I'd be a whole lot cooler and feel better, but nope, still scared. And I don't understand it because I know people are seeing my fat arms anyways, no matter what I wear. Lol. Unless I wear a sweatshirt or something, but that is NOT an option in Michigan in the summer.


----------



## AlethaBBW (Aug 18, 2008)

Just sharing my mega arm rolls for the hell of it - and yes, I do go sleeveless. If someone doesn't like my arms, they don't have to look.


----------



## NoWayOut (Aug 18, 2008)

Those arm rolls are very nice.


----------



## KendraLee (Aug 18, 2008)

I'm a little pissed today. I got called into HR today (while my own manager wasnt around)because two women in particular found two strapless sun-dresses I wore to work inappropriate. Its mainly upsetting to me because one of the womans best friends at work who is tiny wears strapless shirts all the time yet when I do its an issue. And Does anyone else find it odd that both of these women happen to be fat lesbians? (I'm not saying that in a derogatory way, just stating a fact, both are fat and both are lesbians). This has made me a little paranoid and self conscious because they stated it was brought to their attention when I know for a fact from my manager that they were the originators of the complaint over two weeks ago


----------



## plumplin3009 (Aug 18, 2008)

I know I have quite a pair myself. Big arms are a family thing for me. I had a great grandmother who I used to think had the biggest arms in the world, but I have a pair that are bigger. 

As a preschool teacher, I am often told by the kids that I am very fat. I reply. "Yes I am and you know what?? I give the biggest softest hugs in the world! You want to try it out?" They always do, and they always agree!!!! 

View attachment ScreenShot109.jpg


----------



## Raqui (Aug 18, 2008)

For a long time i would wear long sleeves or elbow length. Now i cant stand them. I like having my arms out


----------



## missy_blue_eyez (Aug 18, 2008)

I have always hated the tops of my arms....on holiday and stuff I do wear sleeveless tops but you can usually tell im not comfortable like it....in lots of pics I always try and stand in a way my arms wont be in the picture....Im getting better though.....

View attachment 48004


I was terrified of wearing the dress below to a wedding abroad because of my arms....kept stressing out bout how it was going to look because of how flabby they are.

View attachment 48006


But like I said I am becoming much more accepting of them, slowly but surely. I just think they make me feel slightly butch and less feminine because they seem so big and jus seem unattractive.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Aug 18, 2008)

Missy, they're lovely.  Very round and soft - to me, that's VERY feminine. Pretty! (I love that dress, too).


----------



## alison.victoria (Aug 18, 2008)

missy_blue_eyez said:


> I have always hated the tops of my arms....on holiday and stuff I do wear sleeveless tops but you can usually tell im not comfortable like it....in lots of pics I always try and stand in a way my arms wont be in the picture....Im getting better though.....
> 
> View attachment 48004
> 
> ...



I think you look absolutely adorable in the second pic!!  I don't think you look butch at all. You look great in that dress! Seriously, you don't even notice that your arms are big at all. They just look like normal arms.


----------



## imfree (Aug 18, 2008)

plumplin3009 said:


> I know I have quite a pair myself. Big arms are a family thing for me. I had a great grandmother who I used to think had the biggest arms in the world, but I have a pair that are bigger.
> 
> As a preschool teacher, I am often told by the kids that I am very fat. I reply. "Yes I am and you know what?? I give the biggest softest hugs in the world! You want to try it out?" They always do, and they always agree!!!!




Not just the biggest and softest hugs in the world,
but, the best and most luxurious ones, too!
Welcome to Dimensions Forums, Plumplin3009.


----------



## supersoup (Aug 18, 2008)

bare arms rule. i was self conscious before, but just grew a pair one day and wore a sleeveless top out and about. no one said anything, no one looked. as a matter of fact, no one has ever said anything. even if they did, i don't care. they are allowed to not like my huge arms, just like i most likely won't care for their stupid hair. 

me on the left, ashley on the right!


----------



## Caine (Aug 18, 2008)

plumplin3009 said:


> I know I have quite a pair myself. Big arms are a family thing for me. I had a great grandmother who I used to think had the biggest arms in the world, but I have a pair that are bigger.
> 
> As a preschool teacher, I am often told by the kids that I am very fat. I reply. "Yes I am and you know what?? I give the biggest softest hugs in the world! You want to try it out?" They always do, and they always agree!!!!



Hey, all I can say is SEXY ARMS!!!


----------



## autopaint-1 (Aug 18, 2008)

LillyBBBW said:


> My.upper.arms.are HUUUUGE! it's the one feature I am most self concious about. Belly showing? Who cares. Chin hairs? Whateva. My arm is peeking out? OMGWTFNOYBWCTSFUAD!!!!! I'm okay going sleeveless at BBW events but in general I don't like to show 'em.


L, don't feel self conscious, trust me, from the male perspective it doesn't get any better for some of us when it comes to the arm department. While you might worry about going sleeveless many of us have to be careful about excessive drooling. 
If this is what the NRA meant by the right to bare arms I’d be tempted to join them.


----------



## Caine (Aug 18, 2008)

supersoup said:


> bare arms rule. i was self conscious before, but just grew a pair one day and wore a sleeveless top out and about. no one said anything, no one looked. as a matter of fact, no one has ever said anything. even if they did, i don't care. they are allowed to not like my huge arms, just like i most likely won't care for their stupid hair.
> 
> me on the left, ashley on the right!



dual fat arms, so lusciously beautiful!


----------



## RVGleason (Aug 18, 2008)

plumplin3009 said:


> I know I have quite a pair myself. Big arms are a family thing for me. I had a great grandmother who I used to think had the biggest arms in the world, but I have a pair that are bigger.
> 
> As a preschool teacher, I am often told by the kids that I am very fat. I reply. "Yes I am and you know what?? I give the biggest softest hugs in the world! You want to try it out?" They always do, and they always agree!!!!



So do I. :wubu:

RV :eat1:


----------



## Flyin Lilac (Aug 19, 2008)

*First off* ... Ned, Lilly and ImFree, thank you very much for the kind words. 

*Ned:* I _totally _don't fit the mighty goddess or female leadership role hahaha --- I've got a lifetime of bravery and confidence yet to achieve, but I appreciate the shot in the arm, so to speak.

*Lilly:* _YOU __ROCK _for going sleeveless at that reunion. I repped ya for that pic of you but forgot to mention on the thread that you are gorgeous and I _wish _I could look that good in that dress!

*Allison:* You told Missy Blue Eyez, "Seriously, you don't even notice that your arms are big at all. They just look like normal arms." Ever stop to think that somebody has, is or will say the very same about _you_? Get that tank top on and take trip to the store already. Your bare arms won't trigger Armageddon.

*Supersoup: *ROFLMAO @ "stupid hair"!!!! 

*And finally, nothing says it better than Jaded's post:*
"If someone doesn't like my arms, they don't have to look."
Oh _HELL _yeah, girl!!! 

And that goes for any other part of our bodies, world!


----------



## JohnWylde (Aug 19, 2008)

Here is a new viewpoint of Your beautiful arms - I don't think anyone has shown a view from the rear yet!

lil john




chocolate desire said:


> What would I ever do without you My sweet lover?
> Thank you so very much for posting that pic for me.:kiss2:


----------



## NoWayOut (Aug 19, 2008)

supersoup said:


> bare arms rule. i was self conscious before, but just grew a pair one day and wore a sleeveless top out and about. no one said anything, no one looked. as a matter of fact, no one has ever said anything. even if they did, i don't care. they are allowed to not like my huge arms, just like i most likely won't care for their stupid hair.
> 
> me on the left, ashley on the right!



Wow, two princesses right there. You both look amazing.


----------



## alison.victoria (Aug 19, 2008)

Flyin Lilac said:


> *Allison:* You told Missy Blue Eyez, "Seriously, you don't even notice that your arms are big at all. They just look like normal arms." Ever stop to think that somebody has, is or will say the very same about _you_? Get that tank top on and take trip to the store already. Your bare arms won't trigger Armageddon.



I know, I know, and I was really hoping that this point would not be brought up... LOL. Maybe I'll wear a tank top when I take my dog to get her nails clipped tomorrow... There should not be that many people at Petsmart in the middle of the day. Haha.


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Aug 20, 2008)

Raqui said:


> For a long time i would wear long sleeves or elbow length. Now i cant stand them. I like having my arms out


 Racqui epitomizes what I say about how important self-appointed superheroines are to the democratization of our current cultural paradigm.:bow::wubu: Taking Big Arms against a sea of troubles so to speak.


----------



## alison.victoria (Aug 20, 2008)

alison.victoria said:


> I know, I know, and I was really hoping that this point would not be brought up... LOL. Maybe I'll wear a tank top when I take my dog to get her nails clipped tomorrow... There should not be that many people at Petsmart in the middle of the day. Haha.



I did it! LOL. I wore my black wifebeater to take Maggie to the pet store to get her nails clipped. No one said anything, but the guy running the register was extra friendly... Haha. I think he was just a friendly guy in general, though.


----------



## olwen (Aug 20, 2008)

alison.victoria said:


> I did it! LOL. I wore my black wifebeater to take Maggie to the pet store to get her nails clipped. No one said anything, but the guy running the register was extra friendly... Haha. I think he was just a friendly guy in general, though.



Maybe register guy thought your arms were teh sexy.


----------



## Raqui (Aug 20, 2008)

Ned Sonntag said:


> Racqui epitomizes what I say about how important self-appointed superheroines are to the democratization of our current cultural paradigm.:bow::wubu: Taking Big Arms against a sea of troubles so to speak.




Awe how sweet here is a pictures just for you NED 

HERE ARE MY ARMS 

Vegas Bash 2008


----------



## alison.victoria (Aug 20, 2008)

olwen said:


> Maybe register guy thought your arms were teh sexy.



He could have. LOL. He seemed kinda flustered. I was like, um, calm down. Haha. Plus my nerves were going crazy, so I'm sure that didn't help matters.


----------



## KendraLee (Aug 20, 2008)

alison.victoria said:


> I did it! LOL. I wore my black wifebeater to take Maggie to the pet store to get her nails clipped. No one said anything, but the guy running the register was extra friendly... Haha. I think he was just a friendly guy in general, though.



WOO HOO, way to go Alison


----------



## Caine (Aug 20, 2008)

Raqui said:


> Awe how sweet here is a pictures just for you NED
> 
> HERE ARE MY ARMS
> 
> Vegas Bash 2008



LOVELY Arms Raqui, but theres only one... I can't compliment the other unless its there!!! AAAAAAAAAAAAHHHH!!! I'll blow if I can't DANGER DANGER!!! ONLY ONE ARM WITH RAQUI'S PHOTO!!! Need it ther eto compliment *ahem* I'm ah, okay I think


----------



## tioobs (Aug 21, 2008)

Everybody is so delicious. This item is a good idea


----------



## tioobs (Aug 21, 2008)

Everybody is so delicious. This item is a good idea


----------



## mango (Aug 21, 2008)

*You gals should have nothing to be concerned about.



God Bless Bingo Wings!!


*


----------



## liz (di-va) (Aug 21, 2008)

I've grown to really love my wing-dimple on the left arm (why only left?). The skin there is so soft, so the dimple feels really...sweet. Here's to lots of big-arm hugs; they feel like nothing in the world!


----------



## LillyBBBW (Aug 21, 2008)

alison.victoria said:


> I did it! LOL. I wore my black wifebeater to take Maggie to the pet store to get her nails clipped. No one said anything, but the guy running the register was extra friendly... Haha. I think he was just a friendly guy in general, though.



Hurray Alison!  I wore a tank to work on Monday. It doesn't count though because I wore a knitted poncho over it all day.  In my defense the office AC is always on stun so I'd wear a turtleneck if I could. When I left the office it was particularly hot so I took it off for the commute home. I didn't get any stares beyond the usual but I saw this super friendly guy I encounter from time to time during the commute. When he passed by to get off the bus he made a point of leaning in, putting his hand on my arm and saying, "Take care now. " as he lept out the door with the other commuters. It wasn't gross or anything but he's never touched me before.


----------



## Tad (Aug 21, 2008)

alison.victoria said:


> He could have. LOL. He seemed kinda flustered. I was like, um, calm down. Haha. Plus my nerves were going crazy, so I'm sure that didn't help matters.



Hmmm, flustered? Sounds to me like not enough blood was getting to his brain for some reason.....which can be one danger of showing those arms. An increase of traffic accidents when you are walking along the road could also occur.

What can I say....those that like 'em, like 'em a lot!


----------



## Carrie (Aug 21, 2008)

I have grown to love my fat arms. Two summers ago I decided I was just really tired of feeling hot in my short-sleeve shirts when all the women I saw looked cool and comfy in their tank tops. I started by buying top armless tops I absolutely loved, in the hopes that I would feel so good about the top I was wearing that I wouldn't think much about my arms, and that actually worked. I was fairly amazed at how much cooler a few fewer inches of fabric on the arms could make me, too. Since then, I've completely embraced the fatty-arm love and have never looked back. 

In fact, my arms are so soft and nice that I frequently find myself subconsciously stroking them while I work or watch tv or whatever. :blush:







Helloooo, bikini. (Will probably take this one down pretty quickly, but right now I'm feeling a little saucy).


----------



## Carrie (Aug 21, 2008)

liz (di-va) said:


> I've grown to really love my wing-dimple on the left arm (why only left?). The skin there is so soft, so the dimple feels really...sweet. Here's to lots of big-arm hugs; they feel like nothing in the world!


Ahhhhhhhhahaha, Liz, I love it! Looks like a pose for a "dimple power" poster.


----------



## alison.victoria (Aug 21, 2008)

LillyBBBW said:


> Hurray Alison!  I wore a tank to work on Monday. It doesn't count though because I wore a knitted poncho over it all day.  In my defense the office AC is always on stun so I'd wear a turtleneck if I could. When I left the office it was particularly hot so I took it off for the commute home. I didn't get any stares beyond the usual but I saw this super friendly guy I encounter from time to time during the commute. When he passed by to get off the bus he made a point of leaning in, putting his hand on my arm and saying, "Take care now. " as he lept out the door with the other commuters. It wasn't gross or anything but he's never touched me before.



Aww Lilly, that is so cute!!! Hehe.  I think he likes you.  Especially if he hasn't said anything like that before! And I know totally what you mean about always wearing something over tanks. I have a few that I always wear shrugs over to hide my arms. LOL.


----------



## missy_blue_eyez (Aug 21, 2008)

mango said:


> *You gals should have nothing to be concerned about.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awwwwww Mr Mango! See thats why I dont like them...I hate that phrase it reminds me of something from a film I cant remember what the film was but I think someone wore like some fat suit or something and had some serious 'bingo wingage' lol and from then Ive always thought 'oh my god thats how mine look' lol 

Damn that bingo wing saying!


----------



## NoWayOut (Aug 21, 2008)

Carrie said:


> I have grown to love my fat arms. Two summers ago I decided I was just really tired of feeling hot in my short-sleeve shirts when all the women I saw looked cool and comfy in their tank tops. I started by buying top armless tops I absolutely loved, in the hopes that I would feel so good about the top I was wearing that I wouldn't think much about my arms, and that actually worked. I was fairly amazed at how much cooler a few fewer inches of fabric on the arms could make me, too. Since then, I've completely embraced the fatty-arm love and have never looked back.
> 
> In fact, my arms are so soft and nice that I frequently find myself subconsciously stroking them while I work or watch tv or whatever. :blush:
> 
> ...



As a result of those pictures, now I love your fat arms too.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Aug 21, 2008)

Carrie said:


> Helloooo, bikini. (Will probably take this one down pretty quickly, but right now I'm feeling a little saucy).



This is stunning - please don't take it down!


----------



## AlethaBBW (Aug 22, 2008)

SoVerySoft said:


> This is stunning - please don't take it down!




At the risk of SVS thinking I'm stalking her - I agree! It's a gorgeous pic and it would be a shanda to remove it. The bikini stays!


----------



## JoeFA (Aug 22, 2008)

Well as i once said, more like just said once you've read this really (though putting 'i once said' before something is pretty cool i think), 'strong arms are essential to your well being, but a fat arm is better looking than one of those things'

Pff, fitness, who needs it really?


----------



## Falcon (Aug 22, 2008)

Wow, I started this thread on a whim two months ago and I'm just now getting back to it. I guess I should get out more.

To me, and this is the reason for my initial post, it's all about the man appreciating the woman for her uniqueness, for the physical parts she has that are different from the parts he has. And I find it so intriguing and so erotic that a woman's large upper arms so closely resemble her thighs. I'm not trying to creep anyone out here but it's true -- they're so similar in their shape and fullness and softness and warmth. 

So, when she hugs me around the neck -- it's a kind of tender but firm hug, you know? -- being enveloped inside her arms that way is very much like being enveloped inside her thighs. I'm 6-2, so to get the full effect she either needs to be standing on the stairs or be very tall; it works best when we're at eye level. I don't know, but being held in her arms this way is very erotic. I'm talking about a _very close, intimate hug._ It's a kind of I'm-holding-my-man-and-I'm-not-letting-go-until-I'm-finished hug. (This works amazingly well when the two of you are alone in an elevator, by the way.) And the kisses shared during these hugs are about the most passionate ever. _Makes me want to take you right now!_ You know? LOL It's that exciting. Oh, and also this -- when we've finished making love I like to skooch down in the bed a little bit and fall asleep with my head resting next to her shoulder. 

Hmmm. I hope all this isn't TMI.

How can I describe it? A woman with large upper arms in a sleeveless top is like Kryptonite to me. I don't have much of a defense. But the sensation of being held in her arms this way is wonderfully exciting. And it's a sensation that's impossible to experience with a woman who has slender upper arms.

And that's my story. And that's the reason I started this thread.

I so appreciate every one of the woman who have posted pictures here. Every one of you looks lovely. You're all sensational.


----------



## Carrie (Aug 23, 2008)

NoWayOut said:


> As a result of those pictures, now I love your fat arms too.





SoVerySoft said:


> This is stunning - please don't take it down!





Jaded said:


> At the risk of SVS thinking I'm stalking her - I agree! It's a gorgeous pic and it would be a shanda to remove it. The bikini stays!


Thank you all very much. :blush:


----------



## Filly (Aug 24, 2008)

I love this thread.

I have large arms, and its sad to say that I never show them! Tank-tops just dont enter my wardrobe. In fact, I have a wedding to go to in November and im the head bridesmaid and my dress is sleeveless. This honestly scares the bajebus out of me!!

But seeing that lots of people love the larger armed lass makes me feel a little better. Maybe I should post a bare armed pic of myself... it might be liberating??!!


----------



## shazz2602 (Aug 24, 2008)

I know some people might be brave enough to show their upper arms in public but im sad to say im not i hate them well and truely they look horrid but then again mine arent just big they are huge and flabby and well i dont mind wearing short tops in bed or at home i wouldnt show my arms in the ouside world sorry.
just glad some of you are brave enough to do it!


----------



## alison.victoria (Aug 24, 2008)

Filly said:


> I love this thread.
> 
> I have large arms, and its sad to say that I never show them! Tank-tops just dont enter my wardrobe. In fact, I have a wedding to go to in November and im the head bridesmaid and my dress is sleeveless. This honestly scares the bajebus out of me!!
> 
> But seeing that lots of people love the larger armed lass makes me feel a little better. Maybe I should post a bare armed pic of myself... it might be liberating??!!



That's exactly why I did it... LOL. Try it.  If there's one place you won't be judged for it, it's here.


----------



## swamptoad (Aug 24, 2008)

My wife has large upper arms and I like 'em. 
She doesn't like them, however. I respect that.
But she's glad that I like 'em. :happy:

Nice thread and lots of gorgeous gals in it as well.


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Aug 24, 2008)

When I was younger, I was also I guess.. "embarrassed" about my upper arms. Especially since my mother would never let me wear anything that was sleeveless. She would make comments like, "are you really going to show your upper arms, they are so big." 

But for the last three years or so, I have finally said fuck it, and I wear what I want... I dont care about anything. I like sleeveless shirts, tank tops, tube tops, everything. 

I just wished I had always worn them, I missed out on great clothes lol. Thats the way I see it. 

I feel that nobody should be ashamed or embarrassed about their body, especially not arms! 

View attachment meinblue.JPG


----------



## Suze (Aug 24, 2008)

yes, i has them.


----------



## olwen (Aug 24, 2008)

I finally got a pic of me in a tank top:

View attachment 48345


----------



## JoeFA (Aug 24, 2008)

BrownEyedChica said:


> When I was younger, I was also I guess.. "embarrassed" about my upper arms. Especially since my mother would never let me wear anything that was sleeveless. She would make comments like, "are you really going to show your upper arms, they are so big."
> 
> But for the last three years or so, I have finally said fuck it, and I wear what I want... I dont care about anything. I like sleeveless shirts, tank tops, tube tops, everything.
> 
> ...



Damn right you should wear what you want, your arms look amazing :wubu:


----------



## Caine (Aug 24, 2008)

Carrie said:


> I have grown to love my fat arms. Two summers ago I decided I was just really tired of feeling hot in my short-sleeve shirts when all the women I saw looked cool and comfy in their tank tops. I started by buying top armless tops I absolutely loved, in the hopes that I would feel so good about the top I was wearing that I wouldn't think much about my arms, and that actually worked. I was fairly amazed at how much cooler a few fewer inches of fabric on the arms could make me, too. Since then, I've completely embraced the fatty-arm love and have never looked back.
> 
> In fact, my arms are so soft and nice that I frequently find myself subconsciously stroking them while I work or watch tv or whatever. :blush:
> 
> ...



Carrie you got lovely sexy arms! Glad you started wearing less on em cause they sure do look great.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Aug 24, 2008)

Gorgeous! :smitten:

Lovely pic, olwen.


----------



## olwen (Aug 24, 2008)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Gorgeous! :smitten:
> 
> Lovely pic, olwen.



Thanks BBM.


----------



## alison.victoria (Aug 24, 2008)

Aww, you guys are so cute! I love it. Hehe.


----------



## kocko_ulrich (Aug 24, 2008)

wow!!
so beautiful  :smitten:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 24, 2008)

liz (di-va) said:


> I've grown to really love my wing-dimple on the left arm (why only left?). The skin there is so soft, so the dimple feels really...sweet. Here's to lots of big-arm hugs; they feel like nothing in the world!






BrownEyedChica said:


> When I was younger, I was also I guess.. "embarrassed" about my upper arms. Especially since my mother would never let me wear anything that was sleeveless. She would make comments like, "are you really going to show your upper arms, they are so big."
> 
> But for the last three years or so, I have finally said fuck it, and I wear what I want... I dont care about anything. I like sleeveless shirts, tank tops, tube tops, everything.
> 
> ...





olwen said:


> I finally got a pic of me in a tank top:
> 
> View attachment 48345





Carrie said:


> I have grown to love my fat arms. Two summers ago I decided I was just really tired of feeling hot in my short-sleeve shirts when all the women I saw looked cool and comfy in their tank tops. I started by buying top armless tops I absolutely loved, in the hopes that I would feel so good about the top I was wearing that I wouldn't think much about my arms, and that actually worked. I was fairly amazed at how much cooler a few fewer inches of fabric on the arms could make me, too. Since then, I've completely embraced the fatty-arm love and have never looked back.
> 
> In fact, my arms are so soft and nice that I frequently find myself subconsciously stroking them while I work or watch tv or whatever. :blush:
> 
> ...




All of you are Goddesses.....lovely to the bone :bow:


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Aug 25, 2008)

supersoup said:


> bare arms rule. i was self conscious before, but just grew a pair one day and wore a sleeveless top out and about. no one said anything, no one looked. as a matter of fact, no one has ever said anything. even if they did, i don't care. they are allowed to not like my huge arms, just like i most likely won't care for their stupid hair.
> 
> me on the left, ashley on the right!



You two ladies look absolutely lovely.


----------



## Saxphon (Aug 28, 2008)

Ashley said:


> I think I posted this one in another thread.
> 
> View attachment 47816
> 
> ...



Ashley, even though those sexy arms look so incredible (for giving and getting hugs), it was that absoultely beautiful smile that got my attention. Thank you for sharing with us ....


----------



## Saxphon (Aug 28, 2008)

KendraLee said:


> To all the beautiful women who've bared their arms in this thread, You Rock!



Kendra,

Those amazing arms are not the only beautiful thing to see in this photo ....


----------



## Saxphon (Aug 28, 2008)

missy_blue_eyez said:


> I have always hated the tops of my arms....on holiday and stuff I do wear sleeveless tops but you can usually tell im not comfortable like it....in lots of pics I always try and stand in a way my arms wont be in the picture....Im getting better though.....
> 
> View attachment 48004
> 
> ...



Missy, you look beautiful in both pics - arms and all! The smile and the white dress is to die for ....WOW!


----------



## blahblah (Aug 29, 2008)

Jaded said:


> and . If someone doesn't like my arms, they don't have to look.



no way i think there really hot and im pretty sure everyone else here does to


----------



## Lovelyone (Sep 3, 2008)

I used to hate my arms...now I consider them the real meaning of the words "arm candy"


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Sep 4, 2008)

That is an Amazing Poem. I Love it. =3


I Was very self-concious about my arms entirely, always wearing T-shirts, ect. Until a 91 Degree day hit while me and my mom were shopping. I was so miserable, I broke down and bought myself a Babydoll Tank-top sleeved shirt. And BOY did my ego flare. XD I must've walked around the mall strutting my stuff like I was queen all day.


I'm starting to be proud of my upper arms. That poem just made me giddy as a schoolgirl. XD



And This thing entirely reminded me of a video I took of me wobbling my arm fat. XD My friend wanted to see cause I was down on myself. I thought my arms looked weird.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Sep 4, 2008)

Lovelyone said:


> I used to hate my arms...now I consider them the real meaning of the words "arm candy"



You are beautiful, Teri! And that last pic...you look like such a Goddess!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 4, 2008)

Terri, did you make those two dresses? You look wonderful


----------



## Lovelyone (Sep 4, 2008)

Thank you Ash ((((hugs)))) you know the feeling is mutual, you lovely godess! . The last pic was a costume for the Vegas bash 3 years ago. 

Caroline, thank you for the compliment. I did make the top in the first picture. I wish I would have chosen more wisely cos everytime I wash that top I end up with glitter in my laundry, washer and dryer. LOL


----------



## No-No-Badkitty (Sep 5, 2008)

Okay, I'll flash an upper arm pict, a little clevage too while I'm at it


----------



## Carrie (Sep 5, 2008)

No-No-Badkitty said:


> Okay, I'll flash an upper arm pict, a little clevage too while I'm at it


Oooh, that corset is to die for! Beautiful (in a badass kinda way) picture, Badkitty.


----------



## No-No-Badkitty (Sep 5, 2008)

Carrie said:


> Oooh, that corset is to die for! Beautiful (in a badass kinda way) picture, Badkitty.



And for those ladies who want an absolutely BADASS corset of your own!!!

http://www.corset1.com/

They go up to 5x and this woman does BITCH'N work...we are talking about, take a lick'n and keep on tick'n kind of durability!


----------



## Victim (Sep 5, 2008)

I've seen some badass corsets in the science fiction/fantasy/SCA convention circuit, but that one stacks up even to those.


----------



## No-No-Badkitty (Sep 6, 2008)

Victim said:


> I've seen some badass corsets in the science fiction/fantasy/SCA convention circuit, but that one stacks up even to those.




Yup, that's where I got mine at. I saw these ladies trying them on and I had one that never was quite "right" for me...so I tried on this one and fell in love with myself.

In the words of the 7 foot tall lady who was trying one one (and she bought it)...she took one look at herself in the mirror and said.
"Now I'm going home to make love to myself!"

HA!


----------



## Reggiano (Sep 6, 2008)

I don't what it is about arms that seems to inspire poetry but I wrote this once long ago with someone special in mind and I have her permission to post it here...

Soft as new-fallen snow.
My lover's arms
Rounded with fat,
Mounded in hills and folded in valleys--
Hinting at deeper folds of bellyfat
Yet to explore.

Heavy with fat
Supple skin bulges from her sleeves
Hangs and sways
To her dance
Ripples and shakes to her laughter,
Trembles with pleasure to my touch.

Warm with fat
Her arms enfold me
Mold me to her curves.


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 15, 2008)

Wonderful Pixel,your smile is inspirational.
Consider thyself repped. :wubu:


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Sep 18, 2008)




----------



## bodaciousroxxie (Sep 18, 2008)

here is my contribution...

i have rather large upper arms, 22 inches and growing  

View attachment DSCF1897.jpg


----------



## bodaciousroxxie (Sep 18, 2008)

here is one more... 

View attachment DSCF4101.jpg


----------



## bigbootylover (Sep 18, 2008)

Roxie: hawt!!! :eat2:


----------



## JMCGB (Sep 18, 2008)

bodaciousroxxie said:


> here is one more...



You know I have been crushing on those arms of yours!


----------



## Caine (Sep 19, 2008)

bodaciousroxxie said:


> here is one more...



Roxxie, very very lovely arms there, you are definately getting quite big around them, and you're looking great lately, but you're arms are indeed gorgeous!


----------



## tioobs (Sep 19, 2008)

bodaciousroxxie said:


> here is one more...


So cute :blush:


----------



## Saxphon (Sep 19, 2008)

bodaciousroxxie said:


> here is my contribution...
> 
> i have rather large upper arms, 22 inches and growing



Roxie - extremely beautiful - very huggable - thank you for sharing with us.


----------



## bigtim59 (May 29, 2009)

I love the big upper arm pics.as an fa upper arms that are big are attractive.


----------

